
The dominance of 'free' App Store games, as seen in one handy chart - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/224078/The_dominance_of_free_App_Store_games_as_seen_in_one_handy_chart.php
======
alexbecker
What's even more shocking is the dominance of 'free' games in the 'highest
grossing' list in the Google Play store. Last I checked, 98 of the top 100
grossing games were 'free'.

